# Capita Mercury vs. Custom X



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi All, looking for a directional groomer ripper. I've got boards in the quiver for powder, and I've got boards in the quiver covering park. Looking for a cambered stick the generates a load of pop and power through turns. Not looking for resin loaded boards, so skip the NS and Lib Tech recommendations. The board really needs to be really lively and not overly stiff. I really think these two could be the winners, and wanted to hear the compare / contrast from those that have ridden both. Really looking for that springy, powerful camber ride. Rocker isn't a necessary in the nose. But the Mercury sounds like it's a blast on groomers regardless. Thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Hmm, how much do you want to work the board? Saying you don't want it overly stiff makes me think the regular Custom is a better call over the Custom X. I love my CX for hard charging and carving, but after a day riding it aggressively my legs are toast by 2pm. I've got a 2009 Custom back in NZ, and demoed the 2017 last weekend and found it noticeably easier edge to edge and less work in general. It still carved fantastically and had plenty of spring/pop, but an overall slightly more playful feel to it. I took a few laps through the park and did some higher speed nose/tail rolls etc which were much easier to hold for longer than the CX. 

If you just want a morning groomer destroyer go the CX. If you want a groomer destroyer you can ride all day and lap the park if you feel inclined, go the regular custom. Haven't ridden the Mercury but my guess is it'd ride somewhere between the two? Personally I'd want the full camber to really engage and drive from those contact points.


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

I've done about 20 days on my Mercury so far this season and I love it. Bought another one as well just in case they change anything lol. Fully stable and responsive, carves like a champ and feels great landing.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Fullbag Diamond Blade


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I have ridden a Custom X back in 2012 and loved it. I guess I am wanting to hear from someone who has ridden both and can talk about the differences in energy from the deck. Not all decks can create the power of a Custom X. Does the Mercury come pretty close? Do you still get that response from your carves?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Mercury is a solid choice for what you're looking for. I've got a few stiff, cambered, directional decks for that category too like the Korua Apollo, Stealth, Tranny Finder.


----------



## Scrag75 (Feb 28, 2016)

Give the Rome Blur a look. I demoed it this weekend and was super impressed with it. Super stable with a fun lively flex. I was looking toward the Mercury myself but this Blur is making me think twice due to the amount of fun I had with it.


----------



## Ghost of Alka (Sep 1, 2016)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Thanks for the responses. I have ridden a Custom X back in 2012 and loved it. I guess I am wanting to hear from someone who has ridden both and can talk about the differences in energy from the deck. Not all decks can create the power of a Custom X. Does the Mercury come pretty close? Do you still get that response from your carves?


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the Mercury. Honestly, one of the most fun decks I've had riding all over the mountain. I really enjoy taking it out the groomers too, the progressive directional sidecut really lets you dig a trench, especially with the Death Grip (aka third contact point). It honestly feels like you're accelerating OUT of the turn.
The last Custom X that I've spent time on was an 08/09 model, so can't really compare any of the newer models directly to the Mercury.

Get the Mercury, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ghost of Alka said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the Mercury. Honestly, one of the most fun decks I've had riding all over the mountain. I really enjoy taking it out the groomers too, the progressive directional sidecut really lets you dig a trench, especially with the Death Grip (aka third contact point). It honestly feels like you're accelerating OUT of the turn.
> The last Custom X that I've spent time on was an 08/09 model, so can't really compare any of the newer models directly to the Mercury.
> 
> Get the Mercury, you won't be disappointed.


Ghost, I think you were talking about the Kazu before in another thread. How does the Kazu compare to the Mercury? Which is better for ripping groomers?


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Also, does the Mercury ride true to size? The BSOD rides short. Feel like the '59 rides like a '56. Is it the same with a Mercury?


----------



## trpa_ec (Jan 22, 2012)

I know you're looking for guys who have ridden both the Mercury and the X. I don't fit that description as I have only ridden the X. But I wanted to suggest a third alternative, the Amplid UNW8. It's like the X but livelier and more fun. It's described as very stiff but I find it to be less stiff than the X. It's directional, full traditional camber (no rocker, no early rise) but really light and just digs trenches and the base is super fast too.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From PitaCa I would look at the Supernova. That's way closer to the Custom X than the Mercury. The Mercury is your crush everything freestyle/freeride/all mountain deck. 

Others you might look at, Flow Blackout, Ride Timeless, Rome Sawtooth, Jones Aviator, Salomon Man's board or Official, or a K2 Joydriver.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

How can you compare a Timeless with a Custom X though? It's been a while since I rode a Custom X, but you didn't have to work *that* hard for your turns. I've only flexed a Timeless in the store, but that board is brutally stiff. I mentioned in a different thread that I get a ton of pop out of my carves with a BSOD. It's raised my interest in finding a board that is even more stable, but not necessarily an all mountain board. I've read that the Mercury is a blast to carve. I'm becoming a Capita fan boy because everything they have built seems to turn to gold. They are making some good shit across the board. I'll definitely check out the Supernova. Interested to see what next years BSOD will be like. Completely redesigned and back to its roots. Tough call without demoing, so maybe just wait.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's exactly what was so impressive to me about the Timeless. It was not hard to ride or turn. Wanna press it? Yeah that sucks. But ripping carves and blasting groomers it's no more effort than anything else I rode.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Interesting. Good to know


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

Quick question. With the Mercury, do you suggest sizing up like the BSOD? I weigh 185. Normally I like a '57 for a little bit more of a knifing ride, but the '56 BSOD rode so short. Is the Mercury the same?


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Quick question. With the Mercury, do you suggest sizing up like the BSOD? I weigh 185. Normally I like a '57 for a little bit more of a knifing ride, but the '56 BSOD rode so short. Is the Mercury the same?


I bought a 157 and a 155. I'm 5'11" and 190lbs and I actually enjoy the 155 more because it feels better and more fun for me. I have other longer boards that I ride as well but not so much anymore. Shit, I brought my Kazu 154 out to Mammoth a few weeks ago and had a blast. I think beyond all the data and information out there for the science of proper sizing, it's really hard to tell which board is going to be right for you personally in any particular size without just trying it out for yourself. 

#vagueanswer 

I think you'll be happy with the '57.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

How does the Kazu carve compared to the Mercury?


----------



## asnobody (Sep 18, 2016)

Nolefan2011 said:


> How does the Kazu carve compared to the Mercury?


Both are great but I prefer the Mercury as it felt a little more stable and easy to initiate turns.


----------



## JaimeNG (Nov 23, 2016)

How is the Flow Blackout compared to the Mercury? I'm trying to decide between one or the other.


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

That artwork on the base and topsheet of the Mercury is truly a work of art! Never tried one for myself but it seems to be very well spoken of from other reviews / online forums I've read. Ultimately if you get a chance to demo these boards that might be the best way to find which board is perfect for you :smile:


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

Nolefan2011 said:


> Quick question. With the Mercury, do you suggest sizing up like the BSOD? I weigh 185. Normally I like a '57 for a little bit more of a knifing ride, but the '56 BSOD rode so short. Is the Mercury the same?


Were you ever able to find a Mercury? Been looking online for one for the past week with no luck.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 17, 2010)

Just gonna drop in here that the Mercury has been amazing for me.

I find it rides a little longer than you'd expect,I got the 155 and I'm 150lbs, I was thinking the 157 originally, glad I went with the 155. It took me a little longer than most boards to get used to it, making me question my decision at first. I think the combination of the width, the deathgrip bump and it's flex and camber profile was all different than my other boards. I never would have bought this board if I simply demoed it! After getting a feel for it, and breaking it in a little it's my favourite board hands down. It does everything really well; insane pop, carves like a champ regular and switch, floats surprisingly well for a twin(ish). I can ride anywhere and anything with this board, form gnarly chutes to jumping and jibbing in the park. I was riding 4 boards until I got this one, now I ride 2, I just feel more enabled on this thing than any other boards. It's an amazing board for the advance/expert rider.


----------

